# Marlin .22 that shoots all 3 -.22 casings, long rifle load issue, ideas?



## SIG SAUER SHOOTER (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey, I have a Marlin .22 that fires long, short, and long rife. The receiver/chamber area had a small, real small tab that guided the long rifle in the barrel. That, after many of years has departed the rifle. Short loads but also will hang some. Solutions? Gun smith repairs? Ideas? Thanks, oh, bolt action gun.


----------



## SIG SAUER SHOOTER (Feb 5, 2016)

???


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 5, 2016)

Do you know what Model Marlin you have?  That would help maybe


----------



## SIG SAUER SHOOTER (Feb 6, 2016)

leoparddog said:


> Do you know what Model Marlin you have?  That would help maybe



781, sorry about that, suppose that kind of matters


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Feb 8, 2016)

If you are missing a piece and it won't load properly .. I would highly suspect that the missing piece is important to helping the rifle feed. Try to find one at one of the firearms parts places online. If you do not feel comfortable installing it, take it to a gunsmith. If you cannot find the part, a gunsmith should be able to make it for you. The latter option will be expensive, and probably more than what the rifle is worth unless you have some sentimental value in the rifle.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 8, 2016)

See if this is any help to identify the part.
https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufacturers/MarlinGlenfield-33379/Rifles-37333/781-39037.htm?page=2


----------



## BanksCW (Feb 9, 2016)

The small tab is called the cartridge guide. It's a common issue with those rifles. Very simple to repair. Order a new one for numrich or brownells. Remove the stock, drift the barrel pin out(it can be a bear) separate the barrel from receiver and install the new cartridge guide. Put back together.


----------

